# 10,000 snakes seized in Burma - report



## News Bot (Jan 20, 2012)

FORESTRY officials in central Burma have seized nearly 10,000 snakes in 400 crates that were to be smuggled to China. 











*Published On:* 20-Jan-12 09:15 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. Interesting. Thanks for the post.


----------



## bellany (Jan 21, 2012)

8123, 8124, 8125 812..... dam it! 1, 2, ......


----------



## edstar (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thats good to hear that the snakes will be saved...Most people in Burma think that snakes are like the spawn of satan or something....They are very very very disliked and feared.


----------

